# What is the official name for a baby hedgehog?



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

This question came up with my mom, aunt, and me after seeing a picture of hedgehogs put into a cupcake pan. Is there an official name for baby hedgies, or . . . ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A baby hedgehog is called a hoglet usually. Some people do call them piglets as well.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Nikki! ^_^ I will pass that along.


----------

